# New Cherub Hiccup



## Shakey

Hi All,

For the most part I'm enjoying the new Cherub and getting good results. Occasionally, however, when pulling a shot water leaks out over the PF running down the handle. The PF seems to be engaged properly and I cannot see any obvious cause. Any suggestions/solutions welcome.


----------



## sandykt

I have had this once or twice but have put it down to "cockpit error". Will keep a closer eye on it now.


----------



## Shakey

Yes, I suspect I'm the cause! Just ordered the Espro Tamper to eliminate one variable!


----------



## fatboyslim

Don't feel bad about over tightening the PF. I had a few issues with leaks before finding where to tighten the PF.

For me the standard 8mm gasket isn't enough. Much much happier with the 8.5mm!


----------



## shrink

The standard gasket is IMHO too small.. 8mm is standard, I got an 8.5mm and with that one, the standard PF locks In properly, my naked one still needs to be turned too far.

I'd recommend you both order an 8.5mm or phone fracino and suggest that it leaks and they may send you one for free!

Don't feel bad about properly cranking the PF into place though


----------



## Shakey

Good idea, I'll see what Fracino have to say first.


----------



## shrink

I had the same issue. 8.5mm gasket will solve everything


----------



## Shakey

Thanks- I feel better it might not be my doing!


----------



## beedj

Exact same (intermittent) issue here - let us know what Fracino say pls

....


----------



## sandykt

Please report back on what Fracino say and if necessary I will order the 8.5mm gasket.


----------



## CamV6

I queried this with them also at first and they said that the handle is intended to tighten to the five to six position. Now my standard PF needs to go to more like half past five but my naked PF goes to more like 5 o'clock position so folks, I wouldnt worry about it too much


----------



## Shakey

Will do. I intend to phone tomorrow morning and will report back as soon as home from work (if not before - mid week depression normally sets in on Monday and lasts 'til Friday!.)


----------



## Shakey

Hi All,

E-mailed Fracino last night and got a reply six this morning. I followed this up with a phone call today and explained the situation to Stuart who kindly agreed to post out an 8.5 gasket for the Cherub. He thought that the 8mm gasket should have lasted a year.

Keeping others in mind, I mentioned the two others on the forum who purchased through EspressoUnderground in the group purchase recently who were in the same predicament. He agreed if they get in touch with their address and serial number they would also receive gaskets.

All Hail Fracino!


----------



## shrink

argh... i paid for my gasket









still.. was only £4 lol

they are sending me a nice new drip tray for free!


----------



## Shakey

Sorry Shrink!

Keen to see the drip tray modification.


----------



## shrink

look at the cherub first impressions thread, a chap posted there with his machine which has the modified tray


----------



## Shakey

For info: Fracino were true to their word today and supplied an 8.5 mm gasket through the post.


----------



## sandykt

Just got confirmation e-mail from Fracino to say one is in the post to me free of charge.


----------



## shrink

i'd like to be hearing some confirmation of my new drip tray!!


----------



## sandykt

shrink said:


> i'd like to be hearing some confirmation of my new drip tray!!


I did have to chase for confirmation from them so a gentle nudge might be in order!


----------



## shrink

i'll leave it another week, then nudge again!


----------



## sandykt

I have to say Fracino Customer Service is very good. I'm very impressed.


----------



## shrink

So... A few developments...

New drip tray arrived, no more mess at the end of shots!!

I ran out of water for the HX again, which led me to checking if I had an in tank alarm for low water. Turns out I do, I just don't think I had the tank in properly. Took it out, cleaned off contacts, put back in, and low and behold.... A low water alarm.

Put in a cups worth, and pulled it through the brew head... And alarm came on again.

So just have just not quite engaged the tank properly.

All in all I'm very happy with it now


----------



## Jason1wood

Sure that's an excuse to get more pics up?!? Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrink

Hehe I threw up one the other day in the gallery. When I got my new black handled tamper.


----------

